# Red eyes



## christinak (Jul 25, 2009)

Sometimes when my dog (maximus) gets really excited while playing his eyes turn red. It goes away after he has settled down. Someone told me this was rage/aggression. He does not seem to be aggressive. Does anyone know if this is true and if I should try to prevent him from getting to that point of excitement?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its not caused by aggression. Over excitement and play can cause it, its nothing to worry about.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

who ever told you it was rage aggression needs a good spanking! lol it is normal in all breeds.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a ridiculous statement, whoever told you that LOL... That's like saying to not look them in the eyes when theyre red or theyll snatch your soul

LMAO

So many stereotypes and dumb assumptions.. Stick around and find the real truths to the things people say about our dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Jeese some people will say anything!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

wow thats silly that someone would think its from rage....Though truthfuly its got to be better then my idea lol. I would have thought my dog was crazy thats something was wrong with it lol.
I just learned something new today. I guess I learn something new everyday lol
I didnt even know their eyes turned red. If I didnt just learn this and saw it I would have been freaking out lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

christinak;

Have you seen the old school movie The Omen? Yes, the one with Damian. Well Damian had a Rottweiler apear out of nowhere. I guess that was his dog. Maybe your dog is that dog in real life. Just kidding. I'm pretty sure it has to be blood pressure increase in your doggy, heart pumping stronger pushing and rushing blood to every part of the body in order to increase oxygenation. As we know the blood's pigmentation is red because of red blood cells. That is probably why he gets red, nothing to weary about IMO. I am not a vet, but it's just my common since. I have been running for a wile and that is what happens to humans, off course, keep an eye on him, I would try to find or get info on what is the correct blood pressure under different circumstances and try to get his blood pressure and compare to the info you got, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i think when there eyes turn red that its there blood presure and blow flow thats increased...i heard it from some semi reliable but no facts


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

some ppl just talk to sound smart... everyone is correct it sounds like exitement...there is a small chance your dog could be allergic to something if it only happens outside.


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Abby's eyes get red when she's excited, and they also get red when she's having a tantrum over being told no. So it can be related to rage, yes, but doesn't necessarily mean so.


----------

